# Look at what we cleaned today !



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice Dave but who is we :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Very nice Dave but who is we :wink:


My apprentice   

Check out the car in the background , right, he needed some refresher lessons   :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I recognise that car, the red one I mean



Looks very nice!

Nick


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

very nice.
is that a scratch on the inner wheel or just the angle and reflection from something?

also out of curiosity how do you get to the back seats if the seat belt is linked to the shoulder of the front seat?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

p1tse said:


> very nice.
> is that a scratch on the inner wheel or just the angle and reflection from something?
> 
> also out of curiosity how do you get to the back seats if the seat belt is linked to the shoulder of the front seat?


Not a scratch it is only a week old  , the flash on the camera went off  

The seat belt goes through a strap with a press stud on it


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very Nice ,is that a retractable spoiler on the back :lol: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Very nice.

My baby is bathing in her garage looking as shiny 8) as the day she was born. Dave gave her a good seeing to on Friday (MANY THANKS DAVE) & she ventures out into the elements tomorrow.

I believe he's lushing up another M today with fewer doors


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Dave but who is we :wink:
> ...


LOL 

Nice little car...Julies a lucky girl  (and you were lucky to have me as your "apprentice" :wink: )

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Very nice.
> 
> My baby is bathing in her garage looking as shiny 8) as the day she was born. Dave gave her a good seeing to on Friday (MANY THANKS DAVE) & she ventures out into the elements tomorrow.
> 
> I believe he's lushing up another M today with fewer doors


It was a joy, thanks Paul  ...definately a "M" flavoured weekend. Obi's car is stunning!

Man flu getting better? :wink:

Dave


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice.
> ...


Yes, thank God. I was knocked for 6 on Friday, but started to recover on Saturday & back to normal now. No idea what it was but felt like hell for 24hrs.

Thanks again.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Dave, thanks for working your magic, I was tempted to sleep in the garage last night :lol:

He buffed it so hard yesterday, might have also been to keep warm :wink: , that I swear it actually changed colour  :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > very nice.
> ...


A week old, you had a chance to test drive it yet or is Kulie going to post up about the drive............. looks great


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

What are your initial impressions of the Eos?

My wife is looking at getting one in the New Year, so any feedback would be well received.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

bilbos said:


> What are your initial impressions of the Eos?
> 
> My wife is looking at getting one in the New Year, so any feedback would be well received.


Hi There

Here from the USA http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=786

My other half is absolutely over the moon   , she drove home today with the roof down      ,,,, looks good roof up and down   

We went for the 20 Tdi sport , 18" Chicago's , heated leather , lux pack , the USA don't get the diesel , same 20T engine as Audi, seat etc ,,, also a 3.2 , all with or without DSG box ,,, don't hesitate go for a test drive 8)

If you want any more info ask or pm


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

bilbos said:


> What are your initial impressions of the Eos?
> 
> My wife is looking at getting one in the New Year, so any feedback would be well received.


It really is a nice car to drive. My wife has also been looking at one but unfortunately 2 points kind of made us go against it.

1) It wasn't practical as a main car. We have a 3 yr old. The boot space is small and unuseable for pushchairs and the like. I know what your going to say we would be silly to choose this type of car as a main car in any case, but it's the only car she likes at the moment.

2) It was 4.4m long. Won't fit in the bloody garage. 

Really nice car though. I would seriously consider one of the Sport models though. Nothing worse than a heavy car which is under powered.

[edit]

I think the car looked better with the roof down though.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

We can just get it in the garage , length ok it is the width ,, with mirrors folded in no probs ,,, yes a heavy car but same 20tdi as Audi, passat estates plenty low down , can be chipped to 180 bhp ,,, A 3.2 would be better ,,,, but still not in your power league [ResB :wink: ]


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

davidg said:


> We can just get it in the garage , length ok it is the width ,, with mirrors folded in no probs ,,, yes a heavy car but same 20tdi as Audi, passat estates plenty low down , can be chipped to 180 bhp ,,, A 3.2 would be better ,,,, but still not in your power league [ResB :wink: ]


Hehe, perhaps I've been spoilt.  I really like the car, watching the roof fold is amazing. My wife really wants one of these and it almost had her in tears when I mentioned it wouldn't fit in the garage but I do take your point about the 20tdi engine which to be fair is probably going to be more than enough. The 3.2 is great but it's a group 17 insurance which is something to consider and for the wife perhaps a little too far to be honest.


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys.

I understand the concerns about the space and practicality. We already have the GTI which is technically the main car so the EOS is mainly for my wife to drive, as she misses the TTR.

I don't have to worry about it fitting in the garage as mine is 6.5m wide by 7m deep 

The choice of just two engines is a little inhibiting, however the wife is not too concerned about the power, so the 2.0T should be more than sufficient.

I may pick your brains again closer to the time, if that is OK


----------

